# Einsteigerfragen, Wasserwerte, Algen, Fischkrankheiten (Pilz)



## Sebb (1. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend, 
ich benötige ein paar tipps von profis da ich nicht schon am anfang alles falsch machen möchte - sofern noch nicht geschehen.

folgende ausgangssituation:

Ich habe mich entschlossen meinen alten Gartenteich (2,5x5m ,40cm tief, ohne ende pflanzen, 2 goldfische) zu vergrößern da nach einem umzug die mit umgezogenen goldfische im winter immer ums überleben gekämpft haben - 40 cm wassertiefe war einfach zu wenig sodass einige nachkommen der goldis schon nicht überlebt haben.

jetzt habe ich also einen neuen teich angelegt. 25qm wasseroberfläche, ein viertel echte sumpfzone und ein viertel falchwasserzone, 3x3m tiefer und 1x1meter die tiefste zone. alles in allem etwa 10-12 m³. bisher noch keine filtertechnik da im alten teich das wasser sehr klar und gut war, nur aufgrund der menge an pflanzen. habe ein wasserspiel für den sauerstoff.

ich habe eine reihe pflanzen aus meinem alten teich, etwa 500 liter altes teichwasser für die startbakterien + ein wenig vom alten sand + schlamm in den neuen teich getan, den rest mit leitungswasser aufgefüllt und dann nach etwa 4 wochen die wasserwerte testen lassen. alles ok hat man mir da gesagt. wasserhärte könnte besser sein (man hat mir dann ein mittel gegeben zum härten) aber sonst wäre alles ok. 

also hab ich dann meine 2 goldfische eingesetzt und dazu noch 4 goldfische geschenkt bekommen und 6 goldorfen und 6 gründlinge gekauft. ich habe gelesen dass ich durch die räuberischen orfen kein problem mit einem ansteigen der population haben werde und die in etwa dann so bleibt.

meine erste frage: ich habe bisher nur alte threads gelesen und mir aus unzähligen foren einträgen und ratgebern etwas zusammen gedichtet. da waren aussagen von: orfen mind 3 tiere und mind 3000 liter wasser, in teichen werden die nur 25 cm bis hin zu orfen ab 80qm teichoberfläche mindestens 10 tiere, die weren 80cm groß. aufgrund der aussage des verkäufers hab ich mich dann für die orfen entschieden,
werden sich meine orfen wohl fühlen (bei den gründlingen und goldfischen gehe ich mal davon aus)? oder ist der teich zu klein? oder sogar zu groß -> also mehr tiere in den schwarm?

ich habe nun vor 3 tagen angefangen und noch ein bisschen kies und sand in den teich getan (ich habe gelesen dass die gründlinge gerne sand als untergrund haben) da orfen sehr scheu sind und die goldfische meiner beobachtung nach den orfen eh immer hinterherschwimmen, habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht als ich die fische dann erstmal 2 tage nicht gesehen hab. mir ist dann gestern ein __ gründling aufgefallen der im flachwasser "schwamm". er war voller pilz und er ist dann auch heute morgen verstorben - ein weiterer gründling mit etwas pilz an der schwanzflosse ist noch sehr rege aber sichtlich befallen. 
ich habe jetzt sofort so ein grünes breitband pilzmittel in den teich getan, wasserwerte getestet (waren ok) und hoffe dass es erstmal hilft.

meine zweite frage: war ich zu übermütig beim fischbesatz? habe ich die zeiten nicht eingehalten und habe den teich zu schnell zu doll belastet, weswegen die wasserwerte (außer nitirt, ph und sauerstoff - war ok) an einem anderen kritischen punkt zu doll in den roten bereich gekippt sind? oder war das wasser evt noch zu sehr leitungswasser? oder war es stress durch das einsetzen -> schwaches imunsystem oder woran kann es liegen, dass meine fische pilz haben? was kann ich dagegen unternehmen. ich habe mir vorgenommen jetzt erstmal 2 wochen gar nicht am teich zu arbeiten.

nun fängt der teich auch noch an - nach einer woche fischbesatz - zu veralgen, nicht stark aber etwas. ich will nicht warten bis es zu spät ist und deswegen lieber früher handeln.

meine dritte frage: muss sofort ein filter und teure technik her? oder regelt sich das, sobald die ganzen pflanzen anfangen zu wachsen, von alleine (wie im alten teich) ? ich hatte nie diese menge an fischen - immerhin 18 stk, und kann nicht beurteilen inwieweit der teich in der lage sein wird sein gleichgewicht von alleine zu halten. produzieren die 18 fische schon zu viel nährstoffe für meine pflanzen sdass algen kommen? oder gehen die wieder nach der algenblüte? habe ich vlt schon alles falsch gemacht und der teich kippt mir schon nach der ersten woche fische um? 

ich weiß mit ferndiagnose ist immer etwas schwer aber ich wäre über grundsätzliche tipps dankbar. ich habe schon viel in anderen threads gelesen aber da steht halt auch sehr unterschiedliches drin.
entschuldigt bitte auch die masse an fragen aber ich habe gerade ein bisschen angst, dass mein projekt gerade etwas falsch läuft und bin über hilfe es wieder in die richtige bahn zu lenken dankbar 

lg sebastian


----------



## ina1912 (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sebastian!
Erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen! Ich finde es gut, dass Du Dir so viele Gedanken machst und Rat suchst.  Der Teichumzug mit gleichzeitigem  Aufstocken des Fischbesatzes war nicht glücklich. Der Pilzbefall trifft normalerweise Fische in schlechten Umweltbedingungen oder wenn ihr Immunsystem durch Stress geschwächt wurde. Der Transportstress allein hätte schon gereicht, wenn sie noch in den alten eingefahrenen Teich gekommen wären.  Nun kam noch fast frisches Leitungswasser dazu..wo noch kein Gleichgewicht eingetreten ist. zur Behandlung der Pilzerkrankung kann ich nicht viel sagen, da kommen sicher noch andere Beiträge. Zur Menge der Fische denke ich, das geht, aber nur mit Filter. Als erste Maßnahme würde ich einen in Betrieb nehmen. Dass Du Pflanzen, Wasser und Schlamm aus dem alten Teich mitgenommen hast, war gut. Nur Zeit hätte der neue Teich noch gebraucht.  Uber die Anzahl der Orfen muss man sich gar nicht soo viele Gedanken machen ob es zu wenige sind, denn sie lassen sich gut mit  Goldfischen vergesellschaften. Eher hast Du etwas zu viele als zuwenig. Jedenfalls drück ich Dir die Daumen,  dass es schnell besser wird! Und dann viiiiiel Geduld!
LG ina


----------



## Sebb (2. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank für die Antwort, ich denke auch, dass ich zu ungeduldig war.  Ich werde wohl ab jetzt etwas geduldiger sein.  Aber da das kind ja nun schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist, muss es jetzt schnell gehen, oder?

Ich habe die anderen Fische heute vor der Arbeit noch einmal beobachten können - sie sehen, soweit ich das durch die Algen sehen konnte ok und gesund aus. Das Wasser ist etwas Grüner geworden und hat blasen auf der Oberfläche.  Vlt durch das pilzmittel?

Was für einen Filter bau ich jetz ein? 
Skimmer und bodenablauf trau ich mich nicht ran. Filter und pumpe.. habe ich mich jetzt rint bisschen eingelesen und stelle mir die frage: 10.000liter mit Fisch = 20.000 ohne muss der Filter filtern, (richtig?), wie oft müssen diese 10 oder 20 tausend liter am tag durch den Filter? Und besser was kaufen oder selber bauen? (Qualität wo muss und sparen wo kann) reicht für den Anfang nicht eine pumpe -stelle A wasserentnahme-pumpt es in ne tonne mit filtermaterial, (von obrn nach unten oder unten nach oben? - vlt besser 2 Tonnen?) Und dann wieder in den teich -stelle b. Oder gibt es was zu beachten? Ich habe mir schon recht viel hier im forum durchgelesen aber mir fehlt das wissen im detail um es auf meinen teich umzuwandeln.


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sebastian.

Willkommen bei Uns.Sicherlich ist noch nicht alles zu spät,aber um die Verluste einzudämmen, solltest du  jetzt Geduld haben und den Teich einlaufen lassen,und so Schade es auch sehr wahrscheinlich sein mag,wirst du wohl noch mehr Verluste haben.

Ich nehme an du hast dieses grüne zeug namens Malachitoxalat an den Teich gekippt?Eine genaue Bezeichnung des Medikaments wäre auch von Vorteil.ich könnte mir aber denken das du eines aus dem BauMarkt geholt hast.

Das Problem an den sogenannten FMC Oder heute auch FMG (Formalid-Malachid Grün) ist,das sie nicht zwischen Freund und Feind unterscheiden können und deine Guten Bakterien und Nitrat zersetzenden Organismen gleich mit zerstören.Somit steht dein Teich wieder bei Null.

Tja......Normalerweise würde ich dir einen Sofortigen TWW raten,aber da dein Teich und die Fische,schon so geschwächt sind würden sie dies wahrscheinlich nicht überleben.

Zu dem Problem PILZ.Dies kann man leider ohne Abstrich nicht sagen,ob es überhaupt ein Pilz ist.Deine Symptome können auch Bakteriell sein wie die Flossenfäule.

Du siehst das es ganz schön komplex ist.

@Moonlight wird sicherlich auch noch was dazu schreiben können.

Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist,würde ich als Sofortmaßnahme aus dem Teich nehmen und sie in einem Kutzzeitsalzbad behandeln.
ABER.......auch dies sollte man eigentlich nicht tun,da man FMC nicht mit Salz in Verbindung bringen soll.

Zum Thema Filter,ich würde jetzt warten und dem Teich viel viel Sauerstoff zuführen und abwarten wie sich die Lage entwickelt.
Bei steigenden Temperaturen im Teich werden auch die Abwehrkräfte aktiviert und vielleicht schaffen sie es auch von selbst.

Nur Bitte schütte nicht mehr irgendwas on den Teich.

Übrigens sind Schwebalgen am Anfang völlig normal.Sie entstehen durch zuviele Nährstoffen und Sonneneinstrahlung. 

LG Chris


----------



## Sebb (2. Juni 2014)

Ja dass mittel habe ich aus einem Fütter Geschäft für Tiere, wo ich auch die Fische her habe.  Das Problem was ich habe ist einfach diese überinformation ohne das ich selektieren kann was ein guter rat und was ein schlechter ist. Ich informiere mich eigentlich sehr viel und befasse mich eingehend mit dem thema aber bin einfach noch sehr unerfahren.  Wurde mir halt so geraten :/  zu dem mittel: ich habe dem herrn ein bild meiner fische gezeigt und er hat mir dann das mittel verschrieben.  Soll ich die Behandlung dann besser abbrechen?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2014)

Wichtig für mich wäre jetzt erst,Wie das Medikament hieß. Dann kann ich mal nach der Zusammensetzung schauen.


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2014)

Nachdem Chris mich mit ins Spiel gebracht hat, werde ich mal etwas dazu sagen.
Also ... anhand des Bildes hast Du Saprolegnia (Fischschimmel) im Teich. Im Prinzip sind diese Sporen immer und überall im Teich vorhanden, kommt allerdings ein geschwächtes Immunsystem dazu, befällt es den Fisch und der wird recht zeitnah dran sterben.
Das FMC bzw. das Malachitgrün welches Du bereits in den Teich gekippt hast, hätte eigentlich eine Besserung hervorrufen sollen.
Da es nicht den Anschein hat, als hätte das Mittel geholfen, solltest Du den befallenen Fisch raus holen und in einem Quarantänebecken separat behandeln.
Kurzzeitbäder mit Salz können helfen, aber auch die dauerhafte Anhebung der Wassertemperatur auf über 27°C.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ein __ Gründling diese Temperatur verträgt. Da solltest Du vorher mal bei Fachkundigen nachfragen ... oder aber das weiß jemand hier aus dem Forum.

Was das Thema zu viel Fisch anbelangt: meiner Meinung nach sind die paar Fische auf 12'000l Wasser nicht zu viel. Auch das Einsetzen nach 4 Wochen ist völlig in Ordnung. Ich hab meine auch nach (ich glaube) 2 Wochen eingesetzt.
Wenn die Fische okay sind, dann stellt das auch kein Problem dar.
Möglicherweise hatte der Fisch bereits eine kleine Verletzung, die dann auf Grund des Stresses verpilzt ist und sich jetzt locker flockig ausbreitet.
Saprolegnia befällt nur verletzte und geschwächte Tiere. Sollte also der Rest in Deinem Teich fit sein, besteht für die Fische keine Gefahr weiter.

Allerdings muß das FMC/Malachit wieder aus dem Wasser raus, was heißt nach dem 8. Tag (3x Behandlungen) 20 % Wasserwechsel vornehmen und dann wöchentlich 10%.
Und bitte, kippe nichts mehr in den Teich!
Man behandelt die Fische möglichst einzeln außerhalb des Teiches. Mittel im Teich ziehen immer irgendwelche Konsequenzen nach sich. Ob das übertriebenes Wasserwechseln (dadurch zu große Temperaturschwankungen) ist, Wechselwirkungen mit vom Tierarzt verordneten Mitteln oder einfach nur die Zerstörung der Biologie.

Filteranlage ist ein Muss bei Fischbesatz (zumindest bei Deinen Fischen). Du kannst Dir eine 15000er Teich-Pumpe kaufen, 3 Regentonnen und dann gehts los.
Einziges Manko, Du musst alles gepumpt betreiben, was heißt, Du kannst die Tonnen nicht komplett im Erdreich einbuddeln. Aber auch das kann man hübsch gestalten.
Tonne 1 Vorfilter, Tonne 2 Matten und Tonne 3 Biomaterial. So würde ich versuchen den Filter aufzubauen.

http://www.gronau.net/Teich/Koi-Krankheiten.htm

So, und jetzt das, was eigentlich an den Anfang gehört: Herzlich Willkommen Sebastian 
Bitte zeig doch mal paar Bilder von Deinem Teich.

Mandy


----------



## Sebb (2. Juni 2014)

In 100ml Lösung: 400mg ethacridinlactat-monohydrat 275mg methylthioniniumchlorid, 200mg acriflaviniummonochlorid

 


Ps: ich sitze jetzt wieder am teich, die anderen Fische regen sich wieder und sind abundzu zu sehen, sie sehen gesund aus, auch der zweite befallene __ gründling lebt noch.  Ich war glaube ich bei dem ersten gründling zu spat dran. Mit der zerstörten Biologie ist ärgerlich aber ich werde das schon durch wasser wechsel hinbekommen. Ich hoffe durch geduld wird sich die Sache irgendwann regeln.  Aber zu "kipp nix mehr in den teich" Behandlung zu ende führen? Also 2. Und 3. Zugabe des mittels? Man sagte mir dass man den Erreger im Teich behandeln muss, da selbst wenn ich den kranken fisch rausnehme der erreger ja im Teich ist. Falsch beraten vielleicht 

Die teichfilterung werde ich mal so ausprobieren  allerdings das wasser von oben durch die tonne laufen lassen oder unten rein nach obrn drücken? (So bleibt der dreck ja sofort unten oder?) 

Auf jeden fall danke für die vielen Ratschläge  Bilder vom teich folgen

Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2014)

Übrigens sieht das nach Fischschimmel aus.

Malachit hätte da eigentlich wirken müssen.

Dann lass es jetzt drin und mach nach dem 7 Tag einen Wasserwechsel von 20 %.

Wobei du dann darauf achten solltest nicht zu schnell Frischwasser aufzufüllen. Am besten gleichzeitig raus und wieder rein.

LG Chris


* @Moonlight war schneller


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2014)

Ähm ... das Mittel kenne ich nicht und es ist auch kein Malachit drin ...

Ich sage immer noch, hol ihn raus, halte ihn separat und behandel ihn außerhalb des Teiches. Und die TWW nicht vergessen ...

Mandy


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Juni 2014)

Anleitung Kurzzeitbad:
Dosierung Kurzbad Salz OHNE JOD also Kochsalz

15- 20 g pro Liter, 10–15 Minuten gut belüften!


----------



## Sebb (2. Juni 2014)

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/oase-aquamax-16000-teichpumpe/211242840

Hole mir wohl diese pumpe und sofort ab in den baumarkt die regentonnen holen, och hoffe der privat Verkäufer kann mir sofort auch was dazu erzählen ^^


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2014)

Warum kauft ihr nur alle dieses teure Zeug von Oase?
Die hier ist auch okay ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jebao-16000l...ch_Zubehör&hash=item5664f90397#ht_3018wt_1155
Ideal, da man einen Skimmer zusätzlich mit anschließen kann ...

oder die ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-K...ubehör&var=&hash=item23284ee92e#ht_1959wt_918

oder auch die ... http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-B...ich_Zubehör&hash=item4867829289#ht_900wt_1155

Du siehst, es muß keine für 180Euronen sein.

Mandy


----------



## Sebb (2. Juni 2014)

ich kenne die anderen marken nicht wirklich und ich habe gelesen, dass die von oase recht hochwertig sind. ich habe ja noch keinen vergleich und da ist mir dann lieber ich kaufe eine von oase für - letztendlich "nur" 150 euro - als dass ich eine mir unbekannte marke für 100 euro kaufe und die nichts taugt und in nem jahr dann kaputt ist. aber beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid  danke trotzdem fürs raussuchen.

auf jeden fall hab ich die jetzt im teich und hab die probehalber durch nen bottich mit kieselsteinen geleitet..und am ende über ein paar findlinge pletschern lassen. die macht ja ganz schön welle  seid ihr euch sicher dass die so stark pumpen sollte? 

ich besorge jetzt die folgenden tage alles für die 3 tonnen. filtermatte und biomaterial (lavasteine reichen? muss da drunter auch diese wasserbelüftung für die bakterien oder geht es auch ohne) ist mir relativ klar, aber der vorfilternoch nicht ganz. meint ihr damit diesen vortex? einfach nur so ein wirbel wo der erste schmutz absinkt damit die matten nicht sofort verdrecken? wenn ja geht das auch ohne dieses uv lämpchen? oder ist in der vorfilter tonne grobes filtermaterial oder ganz was anderes?

die tonnen möchte ich dann bis auf das obere stück in die erde eingraben wenn das geht und darüber dann einen holzsteg mit klappe bauen. die tonnen sollen sich in einen kleinen 4 meter langen bachlauf ergießen, so hoffe ich, dass dieser lärm den die pumpe im moment beim wasserplätschern macht etwas gemidlert wird.. ich hoffe das ist alles so machbar - sehe aber im moment keinen grund warum ich die tonnen nicht bis auf das letzte bisschen eingraben sollte.


----------



## ronnysc (2. Juni 2014)

den Tonnenfilter fand ich ganz gut auch wenn so manch komische Sachen wie Ersatzräder genommen wurden. Das Prinzip ist aber schon gut. Nachteil bei diesen Filtersystemen ist immer das der Reinigungsaufwand gerade am Anfang hoch und schmutzig ist.

PS: Vor allem der Stromanschluss über eine offene Lüsterklemme geht gar nicht !!!


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2014)

Keine Lavasteine...es sei denn Du stehst auf Muskelaua . Nimm lieber was leicht zu Reinigendes wie Helix o.ä. Vorfilter kann ein Siebfilter, ein Spaltsieb oder aber eine Strumpfhose sein. Wichtig ist, dass der grobe Schmutz in der ersten Tonne rausgefiltert wird. Passiert dass nicht, reinigst Du Dich zu Tode . Wenn Du die Tonnen einbuddelst, laufen sie über und das Wasser aus dem Teich verschwindet. Das ist nicht Sinn des Ganzen.


----------



## Sebb (3. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal nen provisorischen Filter mit Kies, ner groben und feinen matte und Filter Watte gebaut sodass wenigstens mal die schwebe Stoffe raus kommen, der große Filter ist in Planung. Und morgen dann tww.. Wieso sollte der leer laufen wenn ich den einbuddel? Der muss ja nur n Stück über dem Wasserstand vom teich sein oder? 

Das ist übrigens mein teich  hoffe die Pflanzen wachsen bald und verdrängen die Algen

 

Achja  Danke für das Video so in etwa kann mans auch machen  wegen den steinen: das hel x ist So teuer, vlt packe ich die kleinen lava Steine in Säckchen. . Dann kann man die besser wechseln.  Bei so ner biotonne muss der Filter 24/7 laufen oder? Ich hätte die pumpe am liebsten nur so 8 - 10 stbd am tag an. Sonst ist das so teuer :/

Lg


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2014)

Sebb schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der leer laufen wenn ich den einbuddel? Der muss ja nur n Stück über dem Wasserstand vom teich sein oder?
> ...das hel x ist So teuer, vlt packe ich die kleinen lava Steine in Säckchen. . Dann kann man die besser wechseln.  Bei so ner biotonne muss der Filter 24/7 laufen oder? Ich hätte die pumpe am liebsten nur so 8 - 10 stbd am tag an. Sonst ist das so teuer :/


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt, gar nicht einbuddeln. Ich habe gesagt, nicht komplett einbuddeln. Es müssten 20cm die rausgucken reichen. Du pumpst das Wasser in die Tonnen und von dort muss es via Schwerkraft in den Teich zurück laufen. Das geht nur, wenn die Tonnen nur so weit eingebuddelt sind, dass ausreichend viel Wasser schnell aus den Tonnen zurück in den Teich kann.
16000l Wasser sind ne Menge 

Was heißt hier teuer? So teuer ist Helix nicht. Frag doch mal hier im Forum, vielleicht verkauft ja Jemand Helix. Und ja, eine Biofilter muss rund um die Uhr laufen. Und ... schon wieder ... teuer?
Also ehrlich ... Du solltest Dir schon überlegen was Du willst. Ein funktionierender Teich mit Fischen, dann musst Du schon bischen Geld investieren.
Oder aber Du willst nicht investieren, dann verschenke alle Fische und erfreue Dich an Fröschen, Lurchen und Co.

Mandy


----------



## Sebb (4. Juni 2014)

Deswegen frag ich ja nach  ich spare wo geht und investiere wo muss.  Wenn du sagst das muss dann muss das, aber solange es Möglichkeiten gibt es billiger zu machen, auch wenn es zbs mit mehr Arbeit verbunden ist dann ist mir das lieb.  Hab halt ein recht begrenztes Budget.  Wenn die pumpe zbs rund um die uhr laufen muss dann werde ich wohl noch ne andere im unterhalt billige pumpe kaufen - lohnt sich ja dann aif Dauer.


----------

